# The Case Of The Jumping Dragon Goby



## theleetbeagle (Jul 10, 2009)

Came home from work this afternoon and all my tank was fine.

I was exhausted so to bed I went.

Woke up later that evening and walked out to the front room to check the tank.

Felt my foot brush up against something and immediately knew what it was.

Looks down to see my 3-day-old-purchase Dragon Goby slowly wriggling around on the floor. 

Scooped him up quick and threw him in the tank. He immediately went nuts and started swimming around. After watching him for a few minutes he appears fine.

I have no idea how long he was out of the tank, but my nap was a full six hours, so max six hours if he jumped out right before I went to sleep.

Tried Googling the best I could, but results were few and far between.

Can Dragon Goby's necessarily breathe air? I've heard of a pleco (maybe on this forum) that did the same thing.

Is there a list anywhere of all fish that can (temporarily) live out of water?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Was he still wet when you picked him up? or was he dry?*


----------



## theleetbeagle (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't really know, I grabbed him by the tail and quickly threw him in. If anything, I'd guess he was lightly moist.

My tank is very tightly sealed except for small areas near the hang-on filters. Surprised he made it out.


----------

